# My cool cat Morty!



## unigeezer (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello, my name is Terry and my Cat's name is Morty. He's about 10 now and indoor only. He's still like a kitty and jumps higher than any cat I've ever seen! He's super social and loves anyone he meets. I think you will like him too...Here's Morty! nekitty


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Terry and welcome to the Forum! Great video. Morty is a sweetheart and he's sooo playful. One would think he was still a kitten!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

I love Morty!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Aww! Morty is cute! I thought he was 2, but 10? He's very active to be 10. LOL


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Morty is adorable. Great video. He's still young at heart!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Morty is apparently quite a character! What a cute, active kitty. I'm also partial to big orange boys.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

haha great vid!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi, and welcome! 

Great video, I loved the music. Morty is very cute.


----------

